# PSD in PDF



## ODB (5. Juni 2004)

Hi, ich arbeite gerade an unserer Abschlusszeitung und habe für jeden das Design in Photoshop erarbeitet. Wie bekomme ich nun die ganzen dateien in eine PDF die auch nicht allzu groß sein darf, denn die PSD dateien sind ja unkomprimiert pro stück ca. 80MB groß. Bitte um hilfe.


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Deine Frage wäre besser im Photoshopforum gestellt, da es sich um ein reines Phtotoshop Problem handelt. 
Hast du's schon mit "Speichern unter"  probiert und dort als Endung pdf gewählt?


----------



## ODB (5. Juni 2004)

Ich kann ja nich alle in die PDF reinmachen, sondern nur eine Datei


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Hast du etwa die Texte mit Photoshop formatiert?
Du könntest alle Bilder zB in Word einfügen und dort zu PDF umwandeln.


----------



## PhilippK (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Hast du etwa die Texte mit Photoshop formatiert?
> Du könntest alle Bilder zB in Word einfügen und dort zu PDF umwandeln. *



dafür braucht man aber ein PDF erstellungsprogramm, das dann unter "Drucken" aufgeführt ist


----------



## fluessig (5. Juni 2004)

Stimmt oder man benutzt anstelle von Word Open Office, dann hat man einen pdf Export schon dabei


----------



## ODB (6. Juni 2004)

Wie kann ich aber nun die ganzen seiten in ein PDF file bekommen, sodass ich es ans druckwerk schicken kann?


----------



## ShadowMan (6. Juni 2004)

Zusammenfassung:

Adobe Acrobat Reader installiert?

Wenn ja einfach die Bilder als jpg abspeichern und in Word einfügen und von dort aus auf drucken gehn und als Drucker einfach den Acrobat Reader auswählen.. (weiss ned genau was da steht) und schon exportiert er es als pdf.

Von PS direkt aus weiss ich leider ned genau ob das geht, da es ja einzelne Bilder sind und der Reader dir wahrscheinlich einzelne pdf's erstellen wird.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Consti (6. Juni 2004)

Der Reade kann doch keine PDFs erstellen oder? Soweit ich weiss, kann er die nur lesen. (Oder gibts beim Reader was neues?)

Aber es gibt viele (Freeware)-Tools, die PDFs erstellen können - Google das einfach mal!


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (6. Juni 2004)

PDF's kannst du nicht mit dem Reader sondern mit Acrobat 6 selber
erstellen. Leider ist das Programm kostenpflichtig und ziemlich langsam
ohne Feintuning :-/

Gibt aber genügend Freewaretools um PDF's zu erstellen


----------



## Veränderung (6. Juni 2004)

PDF995 ist ein kostenloses Programm, das lediglich für ein ge-pdf-tes Programm ein Werbe-PopUp aufruft. Google sagt dir den Link.


----------



## ODB (7. Juni 2004)

ich hab acrobat 6. 

kannst du mir das mit dem feintuning ein bisschen erläutern?


----------



## DerBerliner (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von ODB _
> *Wie kann ich aber nun die ganzen seiten in ein PDF file bekommen, sodass ich es ans druckwerk schicken kann? *



Hallo ODB,

mitunter musst Du gar nicht alle Seiten in ein einzelnes PDF Dokument packen, hierzu solltest Du allerdings Deine Druckerei konsultieren, bezüglich deren Wünschen.

Darüber hinaus gibt es bei Druckvorlagen per PDF unzählige Stoplerfallen, also einfach als PDF abspeichern und raus damit, ist Risikobehaftet.

Es gibt eine recht grosse Druckerei in Berlin bei der Du dir gute Anleitungen zu PDF und den einzelnen Programmen runterladen kannst : Laser Line Berlin
Die Tipps kannst Du schon mal als Anhaltspunkt nehmen.

Sind auch ansonsten gute Tipps für die Druckvorlagenherstellung mit dabei.

HOPETHISHELPS


----------



## falkaner (12. Juni 2004)

Datei | Speichern Unter | Photoshop PDF
funktioniert eigentlich problemlos


----------



## DerBerliner (12. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von falkaner _
> *Datei | Speichern Unter | Photoshop PDF
> funktioniert eigentlich problemlos *



Natürlich funktioniert das problemlos, nur mit dem Unterschied, dass es immer noch recht gross ist, da eine komplette Pixelgrafik abgespeichert wird. Und das nimmt naturgemäß mehr Platz in Anspruch als ein Mix aus Pixeln und Vektoren.
Wenn es nur darum geht, das ein anderer User sich den Entwurf auf seinem Rechner ansehen möchte und kein Imaging Programm installiert hat, ist Photoshop PDF der beste Weg.

Als Druckvorlageaustauschformat sollte das "herkömmliche" PDF (am besten über den Distiller erstellt) unter Berücksichtigung der Umstände (CMYK; Profile: JA/nein; Postscript Schriften; Transparenz; Überfüllung, etc. pp.) benutzt werden.


----------



## falkaner (12. Juni 2004)

Das ist natürlich auch klar, das Pixelgrafiken größer werden als wenn man ne Vektordatei hat -> Distiller ist da das Nonplusultra, aber wenn die PS-Datei schon 80MB hat wird es da keinen großen Unterschied geben. Besser sollte dann die PSD reduziert werden. Am Ende sind da  x Ebenen drin, welche z.T. auch ausgeblendet sind........


----------



## fluessig (13. Juni 2004)

Ich finde sowieso, dass PS für das Layout von Seiten ungeeignet ist. Dafür gibt es andere, bessere Programme, bei denen sich die ganze pdf Problematik gar nicht erst stellt.


----------



## DerBerliner (13. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fluessig _
> *Ich finde sowieso, dass PS für das Layout von Seiten ungeeignet ist. Dafür gibt es andere, bessere Programme, bei denen sich die ganze pdf Problematik gar nicht erst stellt. *



...naja für einen ersten Entwurf gehts ja noch, aber im Grossen und Ganzen gebe ich Dir Recht, Vektor- und/oder Layoutprogramme sind da schon eher vorzuziehen.

Aber was meinst Du mit Problematik ? Was gibt es denn für Alternativen ?
Native Dateien ? Dann lass bloss mal ein PlugIn Fehlen und Schriften lassen sich i.d.R. auch nicht einbetten. 
Dann wären da noch die PostScript Files und da kann man noch mehr falsch machen als bei PDF´s.

Mann muss halt (wie bei vielen Dingen), wissen was.... man warum.... macht.
Aber unterm Strich ist aus meiner Sicht das PDF Format (bei richtiger Anwendung) schon das optimale Austauschformat in der Druckvorstufe.


----------

